# Mini in Zinkwanne



## koile (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Minifreunde !

Stolz wie Oskar möchte  ich Euch  meinen Mini -( Teich ) in einer Zinkwanne vorstellen .

Da meine Koi alles fressen was grün ist und ich Seerosen liebe ,sie im Teich aber nicht halten kann .

Und es hier im Forum sooooooh schöne Mini`s gibt ,habe ich beschlossen mir auch einen anzulegen .

Was daraus geworden ist seht Ihr hier !

                                      Ich hoffe er gefällt Euch :beten


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Hi Gerd,
sieht gut aus. 

Und __ Frösche sind ja auch schon da.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Hallo Gerd,

die Miniteichprüfung hast Du bestanden


----------



## Vera44 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Hi Gerd!

Das sieht ja toll aus, 
ich hoffe ich darf mir den Mini nächsten Samstag mal genauer angucken


----------



## koile (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Ein Update !
               vom Zinker


----------



## elkop (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

gratuliere! dein mini hat sich traumhaft entwickelt. kannste wirklich stolz sein


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Gerd, 
sehr schön geworden, deine Zinkwanne
einmal Wasser, immer Wasser, egal wie groß und immer noch was Neues dazu
Tolles Hobby


----------

